# What is the right techniques to trim Rotala Indica and Rotala 'Green'?



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I own a couple Rotala Indica and Rotala 'Green' in the background of my tank.
From my last experience, I kept them reaching on surface of water but noticed their leaves at bottom were almost turned to yellow and died. As far as I concern, the light couldn't reach at bottom though.

Therefore, I would like to know what is the best way to trim and to keep grow well?

here's the link of my tank:
http://www.pbase.com/aquaquang/image/95493084


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It is best to plant those plants, and other stem plants, one stem at a time, separated by a half inch to an inch. Then just shear them off when they get higher than you want them to be, or especially if you want them to get bushier. Planting them separated that way lets more light reach the lower parts so they remain healthier.


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

How do you trim them? 
Trim half of stem, remove other half?



hoppycalif said:


> It is best to plant those plants, and other stem plants, one stem at a time, separated by a half inch to an inch. Then just shear them off when they get higher than you want them to be, or especially if you want them to get bushier. Planting them separated that way lets more light reach the lower parts so they remain healthier.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

I have Rotala Rotundifolia which is pretty similar to indica i think.

When i trimmed it, i just cut off the top half and left the bottom regrow. its looking better now and back to normal but looking at the bottom of the plants, i see that they are kinda of yellow. The thing is, you don't see that part of the plant in my tank so it doesn't really matter to me although it might to the health of the plant.

I think that next trim, i will trim the top and replant that instead of letting the bottom stems grow back.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I cut off the top of my Rotala rotundifolia and R 'green' several times before I pull it up, trim off the bottom, and replant the tops. When I plant them further apart like hoppy mentioned the bottoms seem to stay decent for longer. I'll trim off 2/3 to 3/4 of the growth the first time I trim them after replanting the tops, and then I cut up a bit higher (by about an inch) each additional time I trim until its time to pull and replant again.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

CobraGuppy said:


> I have Rotala Rotundifolia which is pretty similar to indica i think.


They are two different species, but by far and away, the one most common in the hobby is _R. *r*otundifolia_. When you see something labeled as _R. indica_, it's usually the former sold in error. I'd give you the link to the Plant Finder entry for _R. rotundifolia_, but it appears to be down for the time being. Both species have been naturalized in the United States, with _R. indica_ being a common weed of rice fields.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I just trimmed down all off my rotala indica and rotala sp 'green' located in background of my tank.

Here's what I did; I trimmed half of every stems and removed the bottom stems which most are turned to yellow, some of my bottom lost all of their leaves. Then, I replanted the top, this way it will grow back beautifully. I prefer going with this method instead.

By the way, I used to trim half then only keep bottom but don't like the way their grow back and there were too much roots at bottom as well.


----------

